# Yankee Swap Gone Wrong



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My office Christmas party is today and at the party they are doing a Yankee Swap gift exchange. Myself and a few co-workers started to discuss the idea of "what gifts could you give that nobody would ever need or want?" I thought this could be a fun game to play here during the holiday season.

The rule is simple, your gift idea must be something costing $20 or less and be something completely impractical that nobody would ever want or need.

I'll start...

The movie "Waterworld"... on Laserdisc.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A vintage Pocket Fisherman by Ronco!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

a _Lovely_ handmade BUDWEISER and YARN evening gown


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dave wins!!! LOL!

How about a "Vote for Bush/Cheney" coffee mug?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

An autographed Milli Vanilli Cassette.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Rabbit ears for a television.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This book for only $9.95 (considering the current economy, everyone already knows how to get into debt):


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

regifted fruitcake


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A cellphone charger..for a 1980's cellphone


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A solar powered space heater for residents of Barrow Alaska.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

External dial-up modem


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dunston Checks In on VHS... ah hell, in any format. Who would want it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Xanadu soundtrack LP


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

An 8-track player and 8-tracks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any movie on Beta (though I only got rid of mine a few years ago)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those really ugly polka dotted Christmas stocking shaped ceramic salt & pepper shakers my sister-in-law gave me as a gift a couple years ago.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ch-ch-ch CHIA!
THE AMAZING CHIA PET, THE POTTERY THAT GROWS.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Anything not Halloween related.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Rainbow colored fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

A joystick for an Atari 2600


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

A coupon for a free appetizer at Big Bubba's Tackle Shop and Grill.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

a New England Patriots "19 and 0" Superbowl XLII Champions tee-shirt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about a gift card for a store that just went out of business.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wang word processor floppy discs.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

2007 version of TurboTax.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

kevin242 said:


> a New England Patriots "19 and 0" Superbowl XLII Champions tee-shirt


Actually, I -would- wear that! But only because I hate the Pats.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stationery with your name and address on it but your name is spelled wrong and the zip code is incorrect


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Just discoverd at 15% off on eBay, so stock up folks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Every woman's (or man's) secret desire, squirrel feet earrings


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

*The Ab-Hancer instant 6-pack!*


----------

